# avvio EFI e drivers linux

## cloc3

La scorsa settimana ho postato per un problema relativo all'avvio del cd minimal, che mi ha impedito di installare gentoo, ... usando gentoo.

al di là della piccola delusione, è emerso un livello di sofistificazione che non conoscevo.

il boot del sistema può assumere comportamenti differenti quando EFI è attivo (io non vedevo lo schermo in modalità cui).

come mai?

succesivamente, ho aggirato il mio problema installando una versione provvisoria di linuxmint, e ho scoperto che il programma di installazione richiede esplicitamente di non usare EFI per installare determinati software di terze parti.

purtroppo non c'erano altre spiegazioni.

non capisco come mai un problema di licenze possa interferire con una tecnologia che, se pur controversa, è pur sempre uno standard riconsciuto.

che genere di fenomeni sono questi e che scopo possono avere, secondo voi?

----------

## sabayonino

hai provato ad utilizzare un'altra distribuzione (magari ha un supporto/gestione UEFI diverso)?

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> hai provato ad utilizzare un'altra distribuzione (magari ha un supporto/gestione UEFI diverso)?

 

no.

ma a questo punto non pongo più un problema tecnico (infatti ho cambiato forum).

se un sistema funziona in un modo quando l'avvio è in modalità legacy, anziché EFI, significa che il problema non è la mancanza del driver ma il modo in cui è stato scritto. o, peggio ancora, le licenze che lo proteggono.

i messaggi dell'installer di linuxmint sembrano confermare questa opinione, sebbene le spiegazioni abbinate sono, come oramai è abitudine ovunque, per utenti che non si fanno domande.

purtroppo, io rimango sempre più isolato nel club di coloro che, almeno un po', le domande se le fanno.

come mai accadono queste cose?

che politiche sottendono?

come mai sembra quasi che nessuno lo sappia, tanto che se ne parla così poco?

e, in definitiva, dove ci stiamo dirigendo in questo modo?

----------

## sabayonino

non ho capito perchè hai dovuto installare una distribuzione quando puoi fare l'installazione da una qualsiasi LIVE con supporto UEFI.

Certamente si può fare l'instllazione  anche da un sistema già installato (USB/HDD) ma nel caso della sola presenza di Windows , una Live sarebbe stata più che sufficiente

Il discorso Licenze c'è ovunque.  Vengono gestite in modo differente ma ci sono. Anche in Gentoo.Ma alla fine le scelte sono demandate all'utente partendo da una base.Gentoo ti dà gli strumenti.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/License_groups

Ogni distribuzione ha una sua politica. Qui quella di LinuxMint

 *Quote:*   

>  What about proprietary software?
> 
> Linux Mint does not support any political or ideological stance against any software programs or editors no matter what license they use. With that said, most if not all (depending on the edition) software used in Linux Mint is Free and Open Source. We believe in Open Source as a choice, not as a constraint. We think it makes sense to share code, to credit the technology we use, to let people help us, to allow others to build upon what we are making and to enable progress in general. We also enjoy sharing with the community, so we license our software under the GPL and the vast majority of components we use are Free and Open Source.

 

Quindi , qualche "eccezione" la fanno anch loro.

----------

## sabayonino

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> succesivamente, ho aggirato il mio problema installando una versione provvisoria di linuxmint, e ho scoperto che il programma di installazione richiede esplicitamente di non usare EFI per installare determinati software di terze parti.
> 
> purtroppo non c'erano altre spiegazioni.
> ...

 

Ho installato la Tricia Xfce su VirtualBox (con EFI abilitato) ...non ho incontrato nessun problema. Nessun messaggio particolare (pur scegliendo di installare software di terze parti)

Mi sono perso qualcosa ?

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho installato la Tricia Xfce su VirtualBox (con EFI abilitato) ...non ho incontrato nessun problema. Nessun messaggio particolare (pur scegliendo di installare software di terze parti)
> 
> Mi sono perso qualcosa ?

 

può darsi che linuxmint abbia rilevato sul mio hardware dei driver che non sono richiesti da virtualbox.

più avanti farò delle prove, ma purtroppo adesso non ho molto tempo.

in ogni caso, i fatti che ho descritto sono oggettivi e non possono essere smentiti da controesempi.

sono consapevole, tuttavia, che si tratta di due semplici indizi, non necessariamente legati tra loro, che possono avere giustificazioni diverse da quelle che io immagino.

le mie sono solo ipotesi, su cui chiedo delle opinioni.

----------

